# S&w 4586



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

I just ordered an ex-police 4586 yesterday from Bud's. What info I could find on the net looked decent, but does anyone own one of these, and what do you think of it? It's the same size as my P220, but quite a bit heavier, so I doubt that I will carry it. If the NS's work, it should make a good nightstand pistol.


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

I got mine yesterday. Sadly, the night sights are nearly dead on mine. I turned out the lights and they could just be seen. I am checking to see what they cost to "recharge" or whatever it's called.

The gun is in real decent shape, just carry wear on the outside, and I would guess about 500 rounds through it, judging by the barrel wear compared to a friend's 4506. One of the two mags has a couple of rust spots on the outside of it, but it seems to be fine otherwise. I don't know if I will keep it, as DAO isn't my cup of tea, but I will be shooting it Sunday. I expect it to work fine. It came pretty clean, I just wiped it down with CLP, and took it apart enough to inspect everything.

Now I have a 5906 coming!


----------

